# It finally came together for me today!!



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 14, 2014)

I want to start from the very beginning. I have always loved the world of bowhunting, I have killed my fair share of deer with a rifle but it never gave me that feeling (we all know what I’m talking about kind of feeling) that a bow kill does. Well, towards the middle of the season last year I got an itch that I wanted to find me a used recurve to buy, in hopes of one day taking it with me into the woods. Let me just say this, the good Lord has a way of bringing certain people into your life and I’m a strong believer that everything happens for a reason. Long story short I find a man by the name of Dendy that just so happened to be selling a recurve here on GON. Now at this point him and me are complete strangers so in my mind it would be just one of your normal transactions. 

Nope Dendy took it upon himself to teach me and guide me in the direction that I would have never found. In today’s world you rarely find people like this, so for that I want to say thank you Dendy for being more than just a guy I was buying a bow from but someone I can now call a true friend.

Towards the end of the season last year I built up the confidence I needed to finally bring the bow into the woods but never could connect with a deer. Missed a good nine pointer and a mess of doe's with it so this summer I practiced more and more. I then sold my compound after I had been told I would want to go back to shooting it, just figured this way that wouldn't be possible.  Then proceeded to start making my own arrows. Once again thank you Dendy for teaching me how to do that.

So opening day was here and I was ready for the God Lord to present me with that opportunity I yearend for. Yesterday morning I sat in the tree to only have two yearlings come in so of course I passed on the spots. Yesterday evening had nothing but a few armadillos running around trying to keep one another from each other’s food. This morning had two slick heads come in but stayed out of my range at 40 yards. 

So then came this evening. I sat in my climber near where I have seen deer in the past eating on the plentiful crop of muscadines. I got in the tree extra early (before 4pm). Why? I guess I just figured it’d be better than getting in late. Wouldn’t you know it I fall asleep only to be awaken by the familiar sound of leaves rustling. I look up and here comes a slick head grazing on the crop the good Lord provided. She got to about 20 yards and stepped behind a tree at this point I stand up (shaking from head to toe as normal). She took two more steps and hit my shot window, I drew, hit anchor, and told myself “pick a spot.” After this all I remember seeing is my white feathers buried up behind her left shoulder. She took off and disappeared as fast as she appeared into the thick swamp. 

I of course call Dendy with the exciting news and he insures me that if I felt confident in the shot to get down and go find her. Well I proceeded to do as told only to find one of the best blood trails from any deer I’ve seen shot with a bow. 




She ran about 40 yards and piled up!!!!    





Here is the entrance hole 



And the exit 



I also want to thank all you guys on here who have encouraged me on this new road in my life. If it wasn't for y'all I can say today, would have never come together. Thank you all and God bless. I hope to meet and build more relationships with y’all in the near future. Good luck to everyone this season and I look forward to all the new stories and adventures.  

PS sorry for the LONG story I just had to share!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats! I made the switch in 2008 and haven't looked anyway but forward....


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 14, 2014)

That's some good stuff right there! You hit her perfect.

You did the right thing selling the compound. I rode both horses for a couple of years before I sold mine a few years back. I bet you don't want it back either.

That Dendy's a pretty good feller, I reckon.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 14, 2014)

Congratulations on your first deer with a traditional bow.   Plus, you made the arrow yourself which gives you even more satisfaction.  You had a good teacher/mentor in Dendy and yes, we LIKE long stories, especially when they are accompanied by pictures of dead animals and bloody arrows.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 14, 2014)

This is one or the best hunting stories I have read in a VERY long time!!! Way to go young man, I am tickled for you. And Dendy, way to go to you too buddy!!!

I'm betting we will see a lot more hero pic's coming from this young man's camera.

BTW, that long head tells me that was a very mature doe and mature does are true trophies.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 14, 2014)

buckbacks-Thank you and thats the only direction I want to go!

Mr. Cook-Thank you for the kind words. Im glade she's gone now!!

Mr. Clipper Thank you it means a lot and your right the homemade arrows make it that much sweeter for me. 

Mr. Al- Thank you, that means a ton coming from you. I see and hear about all your success. I too was thinking she wasn't young either, I know she would have had some more meat on her come december but Im happy she didn't make me wait that long!!


----------



## JBranch (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats, young man. Fine kill and story. Thanks for posting.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats! Hope that's just the first of many!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats on the big ole swamp donkey. Looks like you got that Eskimo sharp enough. That bow has some good mojo.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome congrats


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 14, 2014)

Good for you!!  I hope it come more natural for you than it has of for me at times. 

Great shot and a nice read.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 14, 2014)

Allen Oliver said:


> Congrats on the big ole swamp donkey. Looks like you got that Eskimo sharp enough. That bow has some good mojo.


hahaha I see the relation to that comment, didn't think of that till now. Good stuff Good stuff. Yes sir I got them sharp with this new sharpener I picked up, this thing is bad. You know that bow does since the one and only lion slayer shot it at one time!! I hope to see you soon at one of these hunts.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 14, 2014)

Way to get it done young man.  You have discovered why we do it and how!  Credit also to Dendy.  WTG for you as well.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 14, 2014)

Great story thanks for sharing and congratulations


----------



## Slasher (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome!!! Simply Awesome....
You worked hard and you earned it!!!

Enjoy it, you deserve it!!!


----------



## BowHunter89 (Sep 15, 2014)

Excellent story and good job!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 15, 2014)

Congratulations to you first and Dendy second for getting  you on the right path for a successful hunt. Man that looked like a tree shark cut hole.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 15, 2014)

Good stuff.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats!! Loved the story, Its stories like that, that you only get from the trad community.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome story!  Congrats!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 15, 2014)

Good shooting and congrats on a fine doe. Thanks for taking the time to share your story and pics.


----------



## GrayG (Sep 15, 2014)

Great story and congratulations on the first of many. It always helps to get advice from someone that is experienced and willing to help others.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 15, 2014)

Alright! Good job,man. I knew you had it in you, and I'm very proud for you. Anything worth anything takes a little time and effort and work---and that's where most people who try this fail. You stuck with it and got what was coming to you. Feels good,don't it? Now, with #1 under your belt, you have experience to build on. I'm not saying it's gonna be easy from here on out, but the fundamentals are in place-and that's very important. 
  And thank you, but you give me too much credit, I'm just passing along what I've been taught along the way. If it weren't for a handful of people along the way helping me out it would've been a long row to hoe.
  Perfect shot on that big ole doe. That Zwickey certainly did the trick.  Congratulations on your first trad deer, may there be many. D.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 15, 2014)

Great job and story . congrats to you! those Zwickey's are bad news . Way to put it all together.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats on the bow kill! This is a fine group on here. You will not find any better folks!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Sep 15, 2014)

OUTSTANDING!!! Congratulations!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 15, 2014)

Good stuff.  That first one is a big deal.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you everyone. There is no other group like the Trad guys on GON and thats a fact!! You guys are true inspiration!


----------



## RonsPlc (Sep 15, 2014)

Congratulations!
Looking to get my 1st trad deer this season!
can't wait for opening day here in AL!


----------



## Avid Archer (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats Bud, you'll never forget that one.


----------



## Rainmaker (Sep 15, 2014)

Glad you told the whole story. That was a good read. Congrats on the deer!


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 16, 2014)

Man that's awesome, congrats. Nothing like that first trad deer.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 16, 2014)

RonsPlc said:


> Congratulations!
> Looking to get my 1st trad deer this season!
> can't wait for opening day here in AL!


Thank you. You'll get it done. Just don't give up and it will come when it is supposed to happen! Look forward to hearing about it!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Im jealous!  Ive been after my first trad kill for going on 4 seasons now.  I know its all gonna come together one day.  Congrats!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 16, 2014)

Great read and a great beginning!  Thx for sharing your story.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 16, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Im jealous!  Ive been after my first trad kill for going on 4 seasons now.  I know its all gonna come together one day.  Congrats!


I hear ya man. I figure the longer the wait the sweeter the reward. Once it happens it can only get better from then on out. You'll make it happen, just keep hard at it.
Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 16, 2014)

Triple C said:


> Great read and a great beginning!  Thx for sharing your story.


Thank you I really appreciate all the kind words from y'all and support!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome!  Good stuff man!


----------



## ALwoodsman (Sep 16, 2014)

Great job!  Thanks for a good story.  You will be hooked now for sure!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes sir! Well done!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 16, 2014)

ALwoodsman said:


> Great job!  Thanks for a good story.  You will be hooked now for sure!


Thank you and I hooked for sure even though its had me like that for sometime now!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 20, 2014)

Good job!! I look forward to reading more tales of your hunts.RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Awsome job.


----------

